# What is the first app you would download to a new phone?



## stuff_it (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine's Realcalc, a scientific calculator. 

What's yours?


----------



## zenie (Apr 11, 2012)

google maps


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 11, 2012)

Spotify


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2012)

titanium backup


----------



## mao (Apr 11, 2012)

WhatsApp


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 11, 2012)

Facebook


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 11, 2012)

The app store.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 11, 2012)

Cydia quickly followed by Installous.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 11, 2012)

The real answer would be Omnifocus. I'm too tired to think of a funny answer.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 11, 2012)

The Train Times app.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2012)

Tunein Radio - it's what my phone gets use for most.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 11, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Tunein Radio - it's what my phone gets use for most.


 
Have to say it is one of the most used apps on my phone. In fact my old Orange San Francisco is basically just a portable TuneIn radio device now.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 11, 2012)

Dogcatcher for podcasts


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 11, 2012)

google maps


----------



## Mapped (Apr 11, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> google maps


 
I'd have said that if it didn't come as standard


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2012)

WhatsApp


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 11, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I'd have said that if it didn't come as standard


It doesn't on all..


----------



## MBV (Apr 11, 2012)

Hate to say it but Facebook followed by Go SMS.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 11, 2012)

Some sort of app that makes fart noises is essential imo, why bother getting a smart phone otherwise ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2012)

Google sky map


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't own a phone - well I have one somewhere but it's not a smart phone. Hate the fucking things.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Spotify



This.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2012)

firky said:


> Don't own a phone - well I have one somewhere but it's not a smart phone. Hate the fucking things.


They're very handy for the radio / finding your way / emergency music player / camera - only reasons I bought one.
I basically agree though. The mobile I always carry is safely switched off until I need it.
My land-line came with my cable broadband and hasn't worked for years.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 16, 2012)

Angry Birds


----------



## Kate Hillier (Apr 16, 2012)

Fire Professional or other Professional Audio Recorder for my more devious side!!!!  This app is proving unbelievably handy as we have had a lot of troubles round here and it helps to take the tempreture.
 I must confess my great love of Tune In and  use it all the time when I am off Laptop.


----------



## Kate Hillier (Apr 16, 2012)

The App Store's Professional Apps are a source of constant fascination to me.


----------

